# skittish p's! dont even breed... whst's wrong with them?



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

here's some pics i took earlier after cleaning the tank....





































any comments??????


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

the vast majority of reds dont breed in home aquaria


----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

shuold i put it a pond or something?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

up


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

There are multiple reasons those guys aren't breeding let alone if they will. Nothing is wrong with them. 2 things you can do that will make a HUGE difference in their skittishness. Get some kind of floating plant and cover a good portion of the surface, place the tank in a high traffic area or make it become a high traffic area. Ohh yeah, one more thing, try putting something or multiple somethings in the tank to break it up. I find bare tanks often result in skittish p's or should I say, it takes ALOT longer for them to become less skittish.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ... I find bare tanks often result in skittish p's or should I say, it takes ALOT longer for them to become less skittish.


Not really...,

Thanks.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

most piranha will not breed in the aquarium. either due to tank size, tank mates, diet and water quality and temp...the list goes on. sometimes aside from statistics, you may in fact have all males or all females. its always a crap shoot. the best thing i have ever done when wanting breeders is keeping a rather large tank with a diverse decoration. planted sections, open water, slate rock and bog wood. it takes a lot of space, but provides areas where mates can be solitary if need be. sometimes a bare tank alone is the problem.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds to me like you are a little eager....they don't breed like convicts bro....otherwise everyone on this site would be sporting a breeding award. More than likely, if you want them to breed they won't, but when you don't want them too they will. Make sense? lol


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

They don't like sex?
Took me over 2months to get the breeders I bought to get going.
Patience is a virtue. <-- whoever said that should have died a horrible death.


----------

